# goex black powder



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

does anyone want to go in on half's of a 25 lb bag of goex it is going for $9.00 lb. looking at picking it up on the weekend.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent


----------

